# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  یه خطای عجیب هنگام ورود به SQL Server 2008

## sepahbod

سلام بر شما دوستان عزیز
من چند ماهی هست که با برنامه SQL Server 2008 کار می کنم ولی دیروز وقتی خواستم وارد برنامه SQL Server 2008 بشم با یه پیغام عجیب مواجع شدم . که در اصل مانع از مرود من به برنامه SQL Server 2008 شد و من دیگر به آن اطلاعاتم دسترسی ندارم . 

ویا

مشکل از کجاست و چگونه می توان آن را رفع کرد .
باتشکر از شما دوست عزیز

----------


## veniz2008

سلام.
احتمالا به مقدار server name دست زدید. از کمبو باکس مربوطه نام مناسب (معمولا ترکیبی از نام کامپیوتر و نام instance هست رو انتخاب کنید).
servername.JPG

----------


## sepahbod

نه دوست عزیزم
مشکل از این نیست . راستش من چند ماهی هست که دارم به همین صورت ازش استفاده می کنم . در اصل من فقط سیستم را فقط روشن می کردم و با یه برنامه که با ویژوال بیسیک نوشتمبا آن بانک اطلاعاتی ارتباط را برقرار می کردم و به همین صورت چند ماهی ازش استفاده کردم تا چند روز پیش که دیدم هنگام اتصال با برنامه برنامه خطا میده وقتی وارد ویندوز سرور 2008 شدم دیدم که دستی هم دیگه نمیشه به بانک SQL Server 2008 دسترسی داشته باشم و خطاهایی را که در بالا مشاهده کردید را میداد . به نظر شما مشکل از کجاست در حالی که من هیچ تغییر در تنظیماتی که قبلا داده بودم و برنامه کار می کرد نداده بودم .
با تشکر از شما دوستان عزیز

----------


## H.Jafari

یک سوال : شما در زمان کانکت شدن با کنسول اس کیو ال سرور این پیغام رو دریافت می کنید؟
ممکن سرویس اس کیو ال سرور شما استپ شده باشه.اگر این اتفاق افتاده باشه میتونید دوباره اس کیو ال سرور رو استارت کنید.

----------

